# Wet shaving?



## Yossarian

Are any of y'all into wet shaving? I've recently gotten into shaving with an old fashioned double edge saftey razor, shave brush and soap, etc.

The shave is pretty darn good and replacement blades are about $0.10 each!


----------



## j4c11

I just use a mower blade and some NIS.


----------



## dfw_pilot

I enjoy it. This is my bathroom counter:


----------



## saabo

Yes I wet shave and that can be as or more addictive than your lawn. Wet shaving is the hobby that last the rest of your life and year round. I can give you a few sites that I visit if you want.


----------



## Mightyquinn

I too have been wet shaving for about 3 years now and have acquired quite the stash of shaving products. I probably have enough to last me for about 10 years . My favorite is Truefitt & Hill 1805 Creme and Aftershave, I just absolutely love the scent and I smell like royalty after a shave. I also love Mitchell's Wool Fat Soap too, my face just feels amazing after shaving with it. I use to be on Badger & Blade when I first started off Wet Shaving but just couldn't handle being on more than on forum at a time. One more amazing shaving soap is Sterling just FYI.


----------



## MarkV

I've been using a Merkur (MK 23C) with Astra blades for around a year now. The only reason I switched from a Mach3 was because of $$$. I'm cheap and proud of it. The razor was ~ $25 and 100 blades were ~ $10. So I'm set for the next few years. I just checked Amazon and a 15 pack of Mach3 blades is $30. That might last a year.

I watched some video's of guys shaving and some made it sound like you had to do everything exactly correct or you would chop your head off. I have not found that to be the case. I feel that I can shave just as well with a safety razor now as I could with a Mach3. I did struggle with shaving the lower portion of my occipital bone (back of head) when I first started. Since I'm bring my beard back my head is all I shave anyways. I've only shaved my face with it once. When I took off my big beard (11 months) and started over. So I can't speak much about shaving my face with one.

I'm very happy I switched. Maybe someday I'll get into all the soaps and brushes.


----------



## dfw_pilot

I watched a lot of Mantic59 videos. The best thing I learned was to shave in multiple passes. Like a dunce, I always assumed that one shave would be sufficient, so I went against the grain at times to get an extra smooth shave. Now I do four passes: with the grain, across the grain one way, across the grain the other way, then finally against the grain. This does wonders for irritation because when cutting against the grain, the whiskers are at their shortest length. The sharper razors and better soaps help to make a better cut, at lower costs, and a closer, better feel. I keep a styptic pencil in the drawer for cheap insurance.

I just ordered 300 Astra blades for $30. At 10¢ a blade, that's a lifetime supply.

At the risk of sounding like Bernstem, here's what I do:

I start with a pre-shave oil and then add some Proraso pre-shave cream. My wife made me a pottery bowl that I mix Truefitt & Hill Trafalgar soap with a WSP badger brush. After four passes with my Mühle R89 razor, I run an alum block over my face to help close any micro nicks. Then a splash of Witch Hazel followed by a rinse of Clubman, and I'm so _fresh_ my *wife has to slap me*.


----------



## Jericho574

I tried it for a bit with a shavette but always ended up with a crappy shave or a bloody face. I never was able to successfully shave the chin area. Having 2 young kids, I shave in 30 seconds in the shower versus the 10-15 mins of wet shaving. I do however think that once I gain a little more time, I'd like to get back into it.


----------



## Guest

I'm using some taylor of old bond street Eton college shave cream. They have a few I like, still using persona and astra blades, leaning slightly with the personna though.


----------



## Mightyquinn

firefighter11 said:


> I'm using some taylor of old bond street Eton college shave cream. They have a few I like, still using persona and astra blades, leaning slightly with the personna though.


I use all 3 of those products :thumbup: I have quite a few of the TOBS scents as you can't beat the price with the quality of shave you get.

Are you using the Personna Blues?


----------



## Guest

Mightyquinn said:


> firefighter11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm using some taylor of old bond street Eton college shave cream. They have a few I like, still using persona and astra blades, leaning slightly with the personna though.
> 
> 
> 
> I use all 3 of those products :thumbup: I have quite a few of the TOBS scents as you can't beat the price with the quality of shave you get.
> 
> Are you using the Personna Blues?
Click to expand...

Yep 👍


----------



## Darkshadow

Do you recommend the Personna Blues?

I've been using Astra blades for the past few years. For a razor I'm using a Merkur 34C. For blades, I started on Derby, then switched to Astra and have been on those for a few years. I usually get a few nicks in the neck area with the Astras no matter how much I prep and how careful I am when shaving that area. I'm down to my last 10 or so Astra blades, so I may add the Personnas to my list.


----------



## Mightyquinn

Darkshadow said:


> Do you recommend the Personna Blues?
> 
> I've been using Astra blades for the past few years. For a razor I'm using a Merkur 34C. For blades, I started on Derby, then switched to Astra and have been on those for a few years. I usually get a few nicks in the neck area with the Astras no matter how much I prep and how careful I am when shaving that area. I'm down to my last 10 or so Astra blades, so I may add the Personnas to my list.


I recommend them as I have been using them in my rotation for the last couple of years. My rotation consists of (Astra, Personna Blues, Feather and Voskhod)


----------



## Colonel K0rn

When I was shaving every day, I got some products from The Art of Shaving. 2 years ago, I stopped shaving, and grew out my beard. I had my beard grow to the length where the tip of it was halfway down my chest... it got pretty long. I was battling some severely dry skin on my chin and under-neck area, and last week shaved it all off. I still had my badger hair brush, pre-shave oil and my soap that is in their teak bowl, although I balked at getting another cartridge for my Mach 3. I still had one more cartridge, and have been using that, but yesterday I picked up a safety razor in the store that had some german made blades. Going to give it a try tomorrow morning, but I probably will become a bloody mess like my son when he first learned to shave.

One thing I have to say is that when I started using TAOS products, I was shaving my head and face, and never got any nicks or cuts when I used all of their products. I really believe they put out a quality product.


----------



## llO0DQLE

I use a shavette because I didn't wanna bother with sharpening and stropping when I first got into it. I'm still on my same small box of Dovo blades since 2012. Although I don't have much facial hair and don't shave daily. Best shave I get and cheap!


----------



## cclaeys

i shave in the shower, just use bar soap. 1 day a week because I dont shave between thrus-sun, same with deodorant, bad juju. tue-thu morn is the electric cheapo, I like to keep it simple.


----------



## FRD135i

Bringing this back to life. I have a straight razor I need to hone(non shave ready). Has anyone here put a new edge on a blade yet?


----------



## gijoe4500

No straight razor for me yet. But I am currently using a Rockwell 6S with astra blades. Before that was a Merkur 34c. I use a Maggard synthetic brush, and my primary soap is Pre de Provence #63. I have ventured into the cold process soap making hobby, so making some of my own shave soap will definitely be in the near future.


----------



## Movingshrub

j4c11 said:


> I just use a mower blade and some NIS.


Do you touch up the edge with a strop, file, or angle grinder?

Also, mulching blade, right?


----------



## Rockinar

dfw_pilot said:


> I enjoy it. This is my bathroom counter:


I got one of these. I like the cheap blades and the nostalgia of it, but find the shave is not as good as your average store bought Gillette Mach3. I can shave a lot faster and not slice my face up with a Mach3.

I still use the old single blade if I'm not in a hurry though.


----------



## kevinb

I gave up shaving the day I departed the military. The HOC of my beard is much more than my yard! LOL


----------



## gijoe4500

Here is the setup I got for Christmas to replace my older stuff.

Rockwell 6S from the mother-in-law.

Synthetic brush and some soap samples from my 10 year old.


----------



## Llano Estacado

I started wet shaving about a year ago. It may be that I was never taught the proper way to shave but the cartridge razors gave me way too much irritation, but I made one pass against the grain. I switched to a safety razor and in the process learned the proper way to shave making multiple passes. Don't plan to go back now because of how inexpensive safety razor blades are. I'm sure a cartridge works great when used properly but even the cheapest Dorco cartridge cost 9 times as much as a $.10 safety razor blade.


----------



## pennstater2005

I used to use a straight razor similar to this







for a few years. Had the leather strop and all  Then I cut my self one day.......


----------



## gijoe4500

pennstater2005 said:


> I used to use a straight razor similar to this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for a few years. Had the leather strop and all  Then I cut my self one day.......


I've been wanting to give it a try. When I've been shaved at a barber with one, I've never felt a shave so good.


----------



## touchofgrass

Mightyquinn said:


> I too have been wet shaving for about 3 years now and have acquired quite the stash of shaving products. I probably have enough to last me for about 10 years . My favorite is Truefitt & Hill 1805 Creme and Aftershave, I just absolutely love the scent and I smell like royalty after a shave. I also love Mitchell's Wool Fat Soap too, my face just feels amazing after shaving with it. I use to be on Badger & Blade when I first started off Wet Shaving but just couldn't handle being on more than on forum at a time. One more amazing shaving soap is Sterling just FYI.


Spanish Leather and Royale Musk are really good too.

and what's the musk one I really like? I can't ever remember the name of it.. the one that smells like the old haircut place? haha


----------



## marshtj

My favorites are Personna reds and Cella soap. Another good tip is to skip the expensive aftershave and use ether an alumn block or witchazel on a cotton pad.


----------



## Guest

Just picked up three whollykaw shave soaps and a couple MickeyLee soaps also off of Maggards. I've heard really good reviews on the WhollyKaw so I'm anxious to try their stuff.


----------



## Guest

Mickey Lee soaps Cape Verde is pretty sweet. Its my first soap so its taken me some getting used to in the lathering process. I had only used TOBS or Proraso before which creams tend to lather exceptionally easy. This Mickey Lee soap lathers good albeit a little longer work time. The scent is refreshing but not overpowering. The WhollyKaw i tried i didnt really like the scent, i could smell it for way longer than i thought was appropriate.


----------



## DetroitRockCity

I wet shave in the shower. It is possible and its an amazing shave. I wait to the very end and the whiskers are super soft. The Truefitt&Hill products are fantastic. I use German blades and its amazing the quality difference between some if these blades. The German blades, for me, have been the best.


----------



## Mightyquinn

DetroitRockCity said:


> I wet shave in the shower. It is possible and its an amazing shave. I wait to the very end and the whiskers are super soft. The Truefitt&Hill products are fantastic. I use German blades and its amazing the quality difference between some if these blades. The German blades, for me, have been the best.


Have you tried the Japanese Feather blades? :thumbup:


----------



## DetroitRockCity

I havent. I will have to give them a try. @MightyQuinn thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Mightyquinn

DetroitRockCity said:


> I havent. I will have to give them a try. @MightyQuinn thanks for the heads up.


I warn you know that they are SUPER sharp


----------



## roundrockag

So I am 47 years old, and I have pretty much always used electric. I've had everything from Remington, to Norelco, to Panasonic. My last two have been Panasonic. I have truly liked these the most. I am (I must admit) intrigued by this. I tried a traditional type back when I first started, and also when I was in basic training in the military (no other choice). It always tore up my face, which is why I've preferred electric. My Panasonic is a wet/dry. I mostly use it dry (99.99% of the time). I remember my old man using products like this when I was a little kid, and even my grandpa.

The hardest part to shave on me is my neck area (below the chin). Seems like my hair grows at very extreme angles, and I've always had some edges too to shave around. I might just have to give this a try, but I definitely see me doing this in the cooler vs the hotter months to give it a try. Looks like there's some initial investment to get started. I would hate to invest just to find out it isn't for me. Maybe I should start out with a good brush and some cream, and some of the aftershave products, and then graduate into a good razor? I almost think my electric might be a good start with the shaving cream and other products?


----------



## marshtj

Cheaper double edge razors shave just as well as more expensive razors. Pay attention to the comb and angle of the blade. I personally use an Edwin Jaeger. It was the first that I bought and having tried other much more expensive options, I always come back to it.

Oh, and I still use an electric after I am done to clean up areas that are tough to get with a safety.


----------



## dfw_pilot

Remember, it will take a lot of practice before the nicks go away. Make sure and watch Mantic59 to really learn how to shave. I'll bet a lot of guys don't.

Also, the best advice I learned, no matter what razor I was using (except electric) is to shave in multiple passes. That way you trim the whiskers down over several passes whilst keeping your skin from being ripped up.


----------



## 20jlr

feathers are my go to blade for sure!


----------



## Guest

Just got some cella to go with some astra blades &#128077;


----------



## marshtj

firefighter11 said:


> Just got some cella to go with some astra blades 👍


Cella is my favorite soap and the Astra blades are great starter blades. Let us know what you think of them.


----------



## iFisch3224

Rockinar said:


> dfw_pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> I enjoy it. This is my bathroom counter:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got one of these. I like the cheap blades and the nostalgia of it, but find the shave is not as good as your average store bought Gillette Mach3. I can shave a lot faster and not slice my face up with a Mach3.
> 
> I still use the old single blade if I'm not in a hurry though.
Click to expand...

If you are slicing up your blade with a fixed edged razor, I'd recommend learning the cutting angle a little better - it is definitely not as "sharp" of an angle that a Mach3 would be. I learned from watching a few videos, which I can find if you'd like.

I actually moved into wet shaving BECAUSE I was slicing up my face with a store bought razor. Blades were too dull, and I was applying too much pressure, when shaving. Had to make 2, 3 passes for a nice shave, and I can get equal quality shave with a single pass with an adjustable razor (not fixed head) and extremely sharp blades (been fond of NOS Japanese blades from the 50's and 60's lately).

It took me about a year to fully realize how to properly use different razors, understanding facial angles, etc. (ie. how to really shave! lol)


----------



## XiolaOne

Love it. So cheap as well
Merkur 34c
Some average brush
Lemon and lime Taylor of Old Bond Street
Feather blades


----------



## dfw_pilot

iFisch3224 said:


> If you are slicing up your blade with a fixed edged razor, I'd recommend learning the cutting angle a little better - it is definitely not as "sharp" of an angle that a Mach3 would be. I learned from watching a few videos, which I can find if you'd like.


Agree with this, too. I watched Mantic59's videos on how to wet shave, but really, everyone should watch them.

The most important thing I learned was *multiple passes*. For years, I foolishly thought I had to shave with one pass. Now I do four: with the grain, across the grain, across the grain, and finally against the grain. No nicks, super smooth, and no irritation.


----------



## XiolaOne

^^. I'm blessed with a baby face so I only do a 2nd pass, across, on my chin and upper lip. Sometimes I'll hit my upper cheeks twice but that's it


----------



## kaptain_zero

Creams from the three Ts (Trumper, Truefit and Hill and Taylors of old Bond St.) are very good. My personal choice is Taylors of those three, but the others are excellent as well. There are plenty of others, but it's more hit and miss, and none of them have as wide a choice in scents.

My cheap favorite is Proraso, but it's a cooling menthol type cream and I don't use it in the winter as I'm cold enough. If I were in the Southern USA, I'd use it year around.

Key points to remember, it's called WET shaving, so water is key.... warm and plenty of it, to soften the beard.

With *any* bladed razor, use NO pressure... if it is not shaving close enough, it's the angle of the razor, not the pressure that is the problem. Adding pressure just makes razor burn.

And remember to give the beard time to soften... the old time barbers would wrap warm steamy towels on a customers face several times before the shave started to soften that beard. Dry beard hair is similar in strength to copper wire.... not easy to cut!

I like to shower first, keeping the beard sopping wet until I start the shave. Using a brush, I whip up the lather, keeping it as wet as I can without it dripping and then a light touch with the razor and it's heaven!

(For the record, I love floral scents in the winter. Rose, Lavender and the like..... )

An excellent shaving forum:

Shavemyface.com

And for the straight razor aficionado:

sharprazorpalace.com


----------



## Ware

https://youtu.be/e9PnTPIKd3g


----------



## Green

dfw_pilot said:


> iFisch3224 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you are slicing up your blade with a fixed edged razor, I'd recommend learning the cutting angle a little better - it is definitely not as "sharp" of an angle that a Mach3 would be. I learned from watching a few videos, which I can find if you'd like.
> 
> 
> 
> Agree with this, too. I watched Mantic59's videos on how to wet shave, but really, everyone should watch them.
> 
> The most important thing I learned was *multiple passes*. For years, I foolishly thought I had to shave with one pass. Now I do four: with the grain, across the grain, across the grain, and finally against the grain. No nicks, super smooth, and no irritation.
Click to expand...

I like the stubble look, so I only go with or sometimes across after. And then I don't shave for a few days. I'm probably a bad candidate for double edge/wet shaving because of this.


----------



## Ware

I learn a lot from TLF - the collective knowledge shared here is nothing short of amazing. This topic is no different.

I have used Philips Norelco electric shavers for as long as I can remember - it gave me what I would call an acceptable shave and was super convenient. That said, @dfw_pilot and @Mightyquinn convinced me that I needed to step up my shaving game.

I went with the Rockwell Razors® 6S. I don't have anything to compare it to, but I really like that it offers 6 levels of adjustability by changing/flipping the plates (1 = least aggressive, 6 = most aggressive). I am currently alternating between settings 3 and 4, depending on the blade I am using. I think it is pretty cool that if I find a particular blade is a little too aggressive for me, I can easily compensate by switching to a less aggressive plate on the razor.

​
I went with a West Coast Shaving Silvertip Brush:

​
And an Omega 0146138 Hi-Brush Synthetic:

​
Call me crazy, but I think I prefer the performance of the synthetic brush. ardon:

For blades, I put together a custom sampler pack of Astra Platinum, Crystal, Red Personna, Kai, and Feather. So far I think I like the Red Personna blades the best. Blade options are endless, so not sure where I will settle in here yet.

For preshave, I ordered some Truefitt & Hill Ultimate Comfort Pre-Shave Oil and some TOBS Sandalwood Pre-Shave Oil. I really like the Truefitt & Hill a lot. I do not like the TOBS - it is just too thick.

For creams, I ordered some TOBS Sandalwood and some Truefitt & Hill 1805. Later I ordered a TOBS shaving cream sampler pack on sale, which included ~13 different scents. Of those, I think Cedarwood was definitely my favorite - it is sort of earthy like Sandalwood, but more fresh smelling. I wish they offered a matching aftershave.

For aftershaves, I ordered both the TOBS Sandalwood Gel and the TOBS Sandalwood Lotion. I also ordered some Truefitt & Hill 1805 Aftershave Balm. I think I prefer the gels/balms.

Per @dfw_pilot's recommendation I ordered a styptic pencil, but thankfully haven't needed it yet. I also ordered an Alum Block, which is nice.

Overall, I am glad I took the step toward traditional wet shaving. Like any other hobby, you can spend as much or as little as you want. I think it's going to be a fun adventure, and the quality of the shave is second to none. Maybe this post will encourage someone else to take the plunge. :thumbup:


----------



## dfw_pilot

:thumbup: Nice!


----------



## gijoe4500

The Rockwell 6S is definitely a great way to go. I kinda wish it had the quick adjustments as something with a screw-end adjuster, but its not like it takes a long time to change them out as it currently is.


----------



## HoosierLawnGnome

I have a good collection of double edge and straight razors I use. Haven't shaved with anything other than a DE or straight in over a decade. I have cabinets of gear lol.


----------



## marshtj

Just wanted to take a second and mention another soap brand that doesn't get much love, Taconic. They offer many glycerin based soaps, which are a little different to lather than a more traditional soap, but they leave a very clean feeling once rinsed off. Next to Cella, my absolute #1 choice, these are a great option.


----------



## mak474

I prefer straight razor shaving. But when I'm in a rush I do grab my double edge razor.


----------



## dfw_pilot

Waiting for thoughts from @The Anti-Rebel


----------



## Ware

I really like my Truefitt & Hill 1805 shaving cream and aftershave balm a lot, so I ordered their sampler pack.










I started with the West Indian Limes scent. Not bad, but not for me.










I switched to the T&H Sandalwood this morning, and I like it a lot - probably more than my TOBS Sandalwood products. Same great traditional smell, but a little more fresh to my nose.


----------



## mak474

I like sandalwood as well. I typically use theartofshaving's soap and after shave balm. My soap is in the wood bowl and I just buy the refill soap about once a year. Along with this pre shave oil/softener. If using my straight razor I strop before putting the pre shave oil on my face. Its difficult to get all that oil off your hands and it takes some time to soak in. But there's usually enough time while I'm building my soap up to a cream. Oh and I have the below kit too, the soap is useless, I tossed it long ago. But the brush isn't terrible and the stand/cup are nice. I've had it since Jan of 17, when I use it I make sure I rinse the brush clean then shake it out in the shower to get excess water off it. I haven't ran into any issues with the brush this way.


----------



## Mightyquinn

I personally like the Van Der Hagen soaps and especially the Luxury Shave Soap! It lathers up nice and smells great too!


----------



## mak474

@Mightyquinn I couldn't get it to lather up, Maybe it was a bad batch, maybe I was just still too new to shave soaps, but when I switched to AS soap it lathered so much better.


----------



## Alan

Crappy pic is an understatement...anyway, found these at my local dollar tree store. They should make great stocking stuffers. I used one myself to check it before I went back and bought the six you see pictured. Shave's pretty well and having a 5-pack of blades is nice too. Not bad for $1 each.


----------



## Ware

West Coast Shaving is doing 40% off WCS branded products and 20% off everything else for Black Friday. Free shipping on orders over $45, I think.


----------



## stogie1020

I have been shaving with TOBS almond scent for years now. I use a Feather blade in a Feather travel handle and an Omega boar's hair brush.

I started with the Shark Stainless blades, but once I had good technique and didn't look like I lost a fight with an angry badger, I switched to the Feather blades.

I used to use Proraso green, and still love the scent and cooling feeling, but TOBS id much slicker. I wish TOBS would make that Proraso menthol/eucalyptus scent... I would buy a case.


----------



## ScottW

Been wet shaving for 5-6 years now.

Started with a Jagger DE89 but mostly use a Gillette slim adjustable or super speed now. I have a black beauty that dates to the quarter & year I was born.
Mostly settled on Astra SP blades. Feathers are nice too. I get 3 really good shaves out of a Feather then the 4th often has me regretting it (I do 3-pass shaves). With Astras the 4th shave is still pretty good, plus they cost a bit less. Pretty much all the other DE blades I tried (sample packs) were worse and some were totally intolerable.

Various Omega and Parker brushes, some boar and some badger.
Mostly TOBS or Proraso creams.
I use both an alum block and then alcohol-free witch hazel to calm things down.
Top coat with Nivea balm. I'll sometimes mix in a drop or two of a Pinaud AS if I want that scent, but I usually don't add fragrance at this point (just the negligible scent of Nivea balm) because I also have what by most folks' standards is an unreasonably large variety of colognes.


----------



## Lawnmower Man

Used my birth year super speeds but wanted something smoother. 
Went with a Edwin Jagger 89 for a few years, in 2014 Edwin came out with some special edition with a different handle.
Model DE 3D14BL. Its my last razor. (Im old hoping to make it till spring)

I bought it and have been using it ever since. Shave cream is William's pucks. Hard water so no lather no matter what soap you use. Two pucks last a year, so two and a half bucks a year. 
I like Pyrate Cove's pucks, but they went out of business :-(

Blades: I give a 5 pack of Derby's with every woman's razor I sell. So far every gal has liked them.

Way to dull for my likings. Since 2010 Ive been using Feather Ninja blades, they so smooth, they will cut you, and you wont even know. Fine blade, warms up for the second and third shaves, then I dump them. First 100 were $27, this 100 was $23.
I have no complaints.

Then a couple of weeks ago while selling a razor I saw a review on NACET blades. $12 bucks a 100, Im figuring they are like the $9 a 100 Derbys.

Was I wrong.

As sharp and smooth as a Feather, NOT. Sharp, YES. 
i am currently testing the first blade. After 3 shaves Im happy. Two day stubble is very sharp to the feel. Not used to that. 
Butter smooth so far. Close to the Feather, without heating up the Feather. Then it gets Ninja smooth. 
If you dont splice and dice yourself in the process.

really dont care about the cost. Ive got 100s of all the blades, so Im good for a year or two.


----------



## Gilley11

Guys. Hands down, the best DE blades that I've found for me are the Voskhods. They're inexpensive and they rock. If you haven't tried them, TRY THEM.


----------



## Gilley11

FYI, I wouldn't slice my worst enemy with a Derby......because all it would do is leave the equivalent of rug burn on their skin &#129315;&#129315;&#129315;&#129315;


----------



## Lawnmower Man

Girls love the Derby's, but then....

After checking out the Nacet blades. Im going back to the Feathers. 
The Nacet blades after 2 passes were satisfactory, but by 5pm there was very sharp shadow.


----------



## Ware

I always get a good laugh when my West Coast Shaving order ships from South Carolina. :lol:


----------



## Chris LI

dfw_pilot said:


> Remember, it will take a lot of practice before the nicks go away. Make sure and watch Mantic59 to really learn how to shave. I'll bet a lot of guys don't.
> 
> Also, the best advice I learned, no matter what razor I was using (except electric) is to shave in multiple passes. That way you trim the whiskers down over several passes whilst keeping your skin from being ripped up.


Thank you for posting the link to Mantic59.

Since we are approaching the dead of winter, lawn care posts are slowing, so I started looking around TLF for areas I haven't explored. After reading through this thread (and passing up your first post with the link), I HAD to check it out when I saw it the second time.

It was very informative and enjoyable to watch, so I binge watched many others on his channel today. I recently (about 2 months ago) had an epiphany of sorts, when I thought I ran out of my cartridge razor refills (which I stockpiled for years) and had difficulty locating them. During the process, I discovered a product which changed my quality life. While poking around on Amazon, I found the basic Cremo shaving cream (red top) and ordered the 2-pack due to the price break. I loved it so much that I gave the second tube away to a friend, to improve improve his quality of life.

Fast forward to today...the bug bit me after watching the videos an geeking out for awhile. Without boring you with details, I will be doing some experimenting, and have ordered a couple of things. I was always intrigued by my father's DE kit (in the late 70's), but he had switched to an electric, so I never had the experience. After his passing several years ago, I kept his DE kit, figuring that I would explore and reconnect with him with this pursuit, at some point. I believe now is the time (I just need to dig up his kit). I have memories of him shaving and swapping out blades (sliding them into the bottom of the 5pk metal container). I think he had a Gillette DE handle with Wilkinson Sword blades (other brands, too). Thanks for the trip down memory lane. Today, I spoke with my 13 year old about showing him the art of shaving (can't think of a better phrase) when his beard thickens up (gave him a Philips One Blade for Xmas, because he is extremely self-conscious about having the thickest/darkest 'stache in the grade). Once again, thank you.


----------



## dfw_pilot

Man, great post - and it's awesome how shaving has helped you reconnect on so many levels, from your dad, to your son, from friends to better shaves. :thumbup:


----------



## Chris LI

dfw_pilot said:


> Man, great post - and it's awesome how shaving has helped you reconnect on so many levels, from your dad, to your son, from friends to better shaves. :thumbup:


Thanks!
I almost replied on Sunday with the arrival of my Cremo shaving brush (and defunkification process), but I wanted to have a little more to mention. After a few days researching wet shaving equipment, I have some comments and questions.

I chose the Cremo brush for a few reasons:
1. A decent starter brush
2. A steal at $9.02+ tax
3. One-day Prime shipping 
4. When I find my Dad's brush it is probably boar or badger (Cremo is horsehair)

I tried palm lathering using the Cremo red top cream, but soon realized that it's not really meant for it. I did like using the brush, so I am continuing the journey of education and experimentation. I will be doing some more homework on soaps/creams.

While wanting to get into DE shaving, I always seem to be on the go, and would like to ease into single blade shaving, possibly with pivoting head razor. I've looked at Leaf Shave, Broman and One Blade Core. Even though there is only one blade choice (Feather) for the One Blade, that is my top choice at this point. I figure the relatively low cost of around $41 for the razor and 30 blades, I could get into the pursuit, with time to develop technique, until I find my Dad's razor. By then, I'm sure that I'll go down the rabbit hole of blades, soaps, pre-shave oils, etc.

Opinions?

I'm also looking for suggestions on relatively inexpensive, but decent shave bowls (I'm a best bang for the buck, guy). I would be willing to pay a little more for something really good. Also, I need a bowl on the slightly smaller side, due to lack of counter space/storage.

I've had a styptic pencil for a long time, but should I pick up an alum block? It would be the solid French bar that Mantic59 recommends, but could be swayed to look at something else.

Any guidance is appreciated.


----------



## dfw_pilot

As far as bowl, I have one my wife made for me from a ceramic store. It's about 6" across. I like it because when I stir up my lather, I don't ring the edges with the brush handle. As far as brush, I'm happy with a badger WSP for around $50.

Finally, I do recommend an alum block. For a few bucks, it's a nice finish. After rinsing off the cream, my face is already wet, and I just rub in on a bit. The more it stings, the more nicks I made.


----------



## Ware

I have a ceramic bowl, but I switched to this Pereira Shavery Unbreakable Lather Bowl. It's a nice size, lightweight, and it has a nice texture pattern molded into the bottom to promote a good lather. Being unbreakable is also a plus.

+1 on the alum block. I suspect they all do, but I would definitely want one with a plastic case for easy storage/travel.


----------



## Chris LI

Ware said:


>


Bumped

I finally continued through the thread and found this post.

This is awesome! Thank you! I love How It's Made and the reference to 'quenching' reminds me of one of my (and my wife's, son's and daughter's) other favorite shows "Forged in Fire".

Now I really need to find my Father's old kit. It's confirmed, I'm officially bit by the bug. I'm seriously looking at that bowl you suggested. I'm still looking through their sales to put enough stuff in the cart to get free shipping. :nod:

Thank you and @dfw_pilot for your advice.


----------



## stogie1020

I gave up on bowl lathering some time ago. Why was I making this awesome lather in a bowl? I wasn't shaving the bowl!

I started face lathering and have not looked back. All that great lather works it's way into my beard as I lather and my skin feels great when I finish shaving.

I use TOBS and it face lathers wonderfully. A handful of dribbles of water onto the brush as I lather and I end with plenty to make two full passes with lather for each (against the grain and then across the grain). I used to do three passes (with, against and then across) but realized the feather blades I was using were sharp enough to leave the "with the grain" first pass out completely.

I just replaced my 5 year old Omega boars hair brush with another Omega boars hair brush. At ~$11 and lasting five years before I felt like the inner bristles were wearing down too much, it was a no brainer.


----------



## dfw_pilot

@stogie1020, @Mightyquinn is also a face latherer because he too "doesn't shave the bowl" haha.


----------



## stogie1020

it made sense to me when i heard about it.... *shrug*


----------



## Chris LI

I started face lathering with Cremo and TOBS, because I didn't have a bowl, yet and it worked ok. Tried my new blue Timeless razor bowl today with red Proraso cream and really liked it. I think the ridges really help whip up the lather, but I'm still a newbie, so maybe take that with a grain of salt (cartridge razor user for 30+ yrs, though).


----------



## FlowRider

I just shave in the shower with Irish Spring soap and a Gillette Trac II razor, with a handheld mirror.

Works great, no mess to cleanup, and I get a very close smooth shave every time. Simple and fast.


----------



## dfw_pilot

FlowRider said:


> Gillette Trac II razor


Maybe using a cartridge razor in the shower _*might*_ qualify as wet shaving.


----------



## FlowRider

dfw_pilot said:


> FlowRider said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gillette Trac II razor
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe using a cartridge razor in the shower _*might*_ qualify as wet shaving.
Click to expand...

My first job as a teenager was working at a Skillern's Drug Store in North Dallas (Skillern's was owned by Zales Jewelers). Used to be on the corner of Marsh Lane and Forest Lane, where I used to cruise with my high school buddies on weekend nights - Forest Lane is still the subject of many legends.

1969 Midnight Green GTO convertible with factory air and factory 8-track, 400 cubic inch V8, "his and hers" automatic shifter, green vinyl interior. 1972 Kawasaki 750 Mach IV two-stroke triple with Bassani expansion chambers, Uni filters, and Koni shocks. It was the *King of the Streets* in that time frame.

My manager was a great guy, rode a Harley, lost his leg in a motorcycle accident. Anyway, he taught me about barber's soap, horsehair brushes, and shaving cups, along with straight edge razors - I worked in that department for awhile. Used to shave with a single edge blade back in the day. When I got older, I had to get ready faster than that in the mornings, so Trac II was my choice of blades after that. Not as fancy, not a grooming ritual, I just want to get done and drive on.... :nod:

All that time spent preening adds up over the years; & it cuts into my riding time, so I sped it up...! :thumbup:

@dfw_pilot - you ever go cruising on Forest Lane, or was that before your time?


----------



## Kicker

FlowRider said:


> dfw_pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FlowRider said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gillette Trac II razor
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe using a cartridge razor in the shower _*might*_ qualify as wet shaving.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My first job as a teenager was working at a Skillern's Drug Store in North Dallas (Skillern's was owned by Zales Jewelers). Used to be on the corner of Marsh Lane and Forest Lane, where I used to cruise with my high school buddies on weekend nights - Forest Lane is still the subject of many legends.
> 
> 1969 Midnight Green GTO convertible with factory air and factory 8-track, 400 cubic inch V8, "his and hers" automatic shifter, green vinyl interior. 1972 Kawasaki 750 Mach IV two-stroke triple with Bassani expansion chambers, Uni filters, and Koni shocks. It was the *King of the Streets* in that time frame.
> 
> My manager was a great guy, rode a Harley, lost his leg in a motorcycle accident. Anyway, he taught me about barber's soap, horsehair brushes, and shaving cups, along with straight edge razors - I worked in that department for awhile. Used to shave with a single edge blade back in the day. When I got older, I had to get ready faster than that in the mornings, so Trac II was my choice of blades after that. Not as fancy, not a grooming ritual, I just want to get done and drive on.... :nod:
> 
> All that time spent preening adds up over the years; & it cuts into my riding time, so I sped it up...! :thumbup:
> 
> @dfw_pilot - you ever go cruising on Forest Lane, or was that before your time?
Click to expand...

My inlaws, I believe, were Forest Lane cruisers.


----------



## coolturf

Using a super speed from the year I was born. Just like reel mowing though, I still keep some modern disposables around for certain tasks.

Just started a few months ago, so I'm still experimenting with blades. Using Feather now and I've been happy with them. Tried Derby's they were fine, but the Feathers last longer.


----------



## Mightyquinn

I love the sharpness and shave of a Feather but they don't seem to last too long for me. I do keep them in my rotation of blades.


----------



## Ware

I think I've settled in on the Personna Platinum blades in the red box as my go-to. I feel like they offer are a nice balance for my skin type.


----------



## bernstem

Feather blades and a Muhle R89 for me. Stirling shave soap is my go-to, but I have been using Xpec shave cream a lot lately. Stirling also makes great bar soap. I prefer a good shaving scuttle and Badger brush - keeps the lather warm and brush soft. I have a Georgetown pottery one that works great. I never liked simple bowls and I can get a better lather in a bowl/scuttle than on my face. Plus it adds to the whole experience.

I do have a few straight razors, but if I don't stay in practice it is like risking my life to use one. They are a whole new level of rabbit hole. Stropes, whetstones, full hollow vs half hollow grind, etc. Hart Steel makes very good straight razors that are a touch pricy if you want to start down that path.


----------



## Chris LI

Fast forward 9 months, and I still haven't dug up my Dad's DE, but I did buy the Oneblade Core.

At first, it was a love/hate relationship. I could see the potential of a good shave, but I would end up with stubble and/or getting torn up. I was blaming the razor and/or my technique, until I had a revelation. Just as I was ready to shelve it forever, I decided that I would give it a try with a new pack of blades. Voila! That was it! I found the Holy Grail! :roll: The pack of Feather blades that came with the razor obviously missed the QC inspector, as that is the only explanation that I can think of. It was a night and day difference. I got BBS with very little irritation with the second pack, as opposed to the die grinder/belt sander to the face with the first pack. That one variable made a great difference.

I've become a face latherer, too. I'm still using my TOBS and Proraso Red (and once in awhile Cremo Original [Red]). I start with the Shave Secret pre-shave oil that I've been using for years with my cartridge razors (best bang for the buck), and finish with Cremo Post-Shave Balm.

I still cartridge shave in the morning rush before work (with the Cremo Original as my daily Go-To), but really enjoy the Oneblade when I have the time.


----------



## Ware

Fact:

It's hard to beat the overall value you get out of an ~$8 alum block.

I think mine is over a year and a half old and I sometimes wonder if I'll ever wear it out. Drop and shatter it, maybe - wear it out, no.


----------



## dfw_pilot

Mine is only half used at year 5. I don't wet it under the faucet, just rub it on my wet face: works well/lasts a long time.


----------



## Ware

dfw_pilot said:


> ...I don't wet it under the faucet, just rub it on my wet face: works well/lasts a long time.


Same.


----------



## Tjstampa

I hope you don't mind a new member jumping in. I have been wet shaving since 2013. I got tired of paying so much for cartridges. I am using a Parker 96r razor. I have been using feather and Astro platinum blades. I get more cuts and nicks with the feather blades when new, but one will last me 2 weeks. The Astro I get almost as a close a shave without the nicks.

I start with a face wash and currently using Dove men's face wash. Then use TOB pre shave oil. I prefer the TOB creams so far and currently have the sandalwood. I am also using men's soap in bay rum. If I use the pre shave oil the soap will lather well. If my face is already irritated I will go to the TOB with shea butter.

Reading this thread reminded me to adjust my pressure when shaving and I am back to a closer shave than with cartilage blades.

These 10 years I have only spent about $40.00 in blades and I have enough for at least another year.

I did just order an alum block to try.


----------



## Herring

I started with the Van Der Hagen shave kit and never looked back. I've tried many soaps and creams, TOBS, Proraso, Tabac, Barrister and Mann, but landed on this current list of favorites:

Razor: Rockwell 6C
Blade: Feather
Brush: Semogue 620 
Soap: Reef Point Soaps Test Depth (now out of business unfortunately, amazing soap!)
Soap Commander Honor
Aftershave: Fine American Blend

My list is heavily inspired by Nick Shaves. I'm really interested in Noble Otter, particularly their barbershop scent which I was able to sample. This is my first post on the forum and with lawns, coffee talk, and wet shaving I feel right at home.


----------



## bernstem

I really like Stirling Soap. https://www.stirlingsoap.com/ They make great bath and shower bars as well as shave soap.


----------



## Mightyquinn

bernstem said:


> I really like Stirling Soap. https://www.stirlingsoap.com/ They make great bath and shower bars as well as shave soap.


Yeah, I'm a huge fan of them too!


----------



## Chris LI

Mightyquinn said:


> bernstem said:
> 
> 
> 
> I really like Stirling Soap. https://www.stirlingsoap.com/ They make great bath and shower bars as well as shave soap.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I'm a huge fan of them too!
Click to expand...

Thanks for the suggestion @bernstem. I just ordered a sample puck of the Barber Shop soap.


----------



## Chris LI

So it took me long enough (11 months) to dig up my Dad's DE kit. I remembered the razor to the T (including the green **** in the knurled handle), when I looked up photos of vintage razors last night. It's a Gillette Super Speed flair/flare tip from the 50's [edit:  date code of F1 ID's it as 1960]. I went on my search through his belongings today, dug it out and confirmed the ID. After gently cleaning it up a bit using a toothbrush with various cleaners (toothpaste, Simple Green, Chlorox 2), I used some WD-40 with a brass brush to get the stubborn green patina off. A little more Simple Green/toothpaste/Simple Green for the final cleanup, and she's ready for service.

I promptly ordered a small sample pack of DE blades from Amazon for just under $9, which will be here on Monday. I found a nice selection with the popular meat and potatoes brands (Astra Platinum, Gillette Platinum, Personna Platinum, Feather-Yellow, Wilkinson Sword, and KAI [not familiar with them]). So I'll start off 2021 with a new shaving experience. Happy New Year to all!


----------



## Chris LI

Stirling Barber Shop arrived, so I tried it out last night with the OneBlade. It smelled great and was super slick. Great shave.

Today, the DE blades arrived, so I lathered up and tested out the Astra SP in the Super Speed. Not bad for the first time out. 3 passes with a little buffing, and one little nick with the corner of the blade under my jaw bone which didn't really bleed, and 2-3 weepers. Overall, I would call it a success. I got BBS on my cheeks, but ran into a little trouble on my neck. I quit while I was behind, but should have quit a little sooner, and not have chased BBS for my neck. Alum block came in handy and Cremo shave balm soothed the burn.:lol:

I'm really bit by the bug, so I ordered a better brush on Saturday to step up from the Cremo horsehair I started with. It's a RazoRock Barber Handle Plissoft Synthetic. I probably would have preferred the smaller handle, but price, availability and delivery time won out. It has great ratings from various sources, so I went with it. I also was looking for some eucalyptus cream or soap without menthol, so I ordered some Omega yesterday. I have one from Stirling in my cart, but I'm trying to keep buying to a minimum, so as to not distract from developing my technique.


----------



## Herring

After reading about the Astra Platinum Double Edge blades on here I gave them a try. I was using Feathers so these were very smooth in comparison and less aggressive. I think I prefer these over the Feathers now and for the price per blade it was a good investment. 
Razor - Rockwell 6c
Brush - Semogue 620


----------



## SpencerMaclean86

I've found the Astra blades coupled with a slant razor is the perfect balance between a more aggressive razor and a smooth cutting blade.

I liked the feathers but the blade didn't last more than a shave or two before it started to become uncomfortable.


----------



## Herring

Noble Otter's Barrbarr shave soap that's a traditional barbershop scent, the container says notes of lemon, rosemary, basil, oakmoss, sandalwood, patchouli.


----------



## raymond

Which version of the feather blades are yall buying - new (yellow packaging) or regular (red)?


----------



## Herring

raymond said:


> Which version of the feather blades are yall buying - new (yellow packaging) or regular (red)?


Both are identical blades, the packaging is determined by the number of blades in the box.


----------



## raymond

I used a double edge safety razor for a few years out of college. I can't remember exactly but I stopped using it either because I ran out of blades or because I was traveling a lot at the time and TSA kept stopping me to take my blades and I felt it was easier to use a cartridge.

I just picked up some feather blades by recommendation of this thread. They are amazing. Sliced through 5 day old beard with ease. Wow.

Looks like I was using the Gillette 7 o'clock sharp edge blades before. I remember they were fine, but think the feather blades are a step up.

Thanks all


----------



## UltimateLawn

Love the Feather's...particularly when the growth gets to the 4-5 day lengths. Cuts so smoothly.

A Feather shave on a hairy face after getting sweaty and dirty on a lawn day = heavenly. Top it off with some Osage Rub and Bay Rum...fantastic burn after the cool-down!


----------

